# Rockfield Lounge, Dundrum



## themetunegal (5 Sep 2007)

I was in this establishment earlier this evening and ordered a bottle of budweiser. What arrived was a 300ml (standard size is 330ml) bottle with a big label on the back saying 'part of a multi-pack, not for individual resale'..... when I went to pay for my drink I was charged €4.85 ... the price (as advertised on the pub price list) of a 330ml bottle! On the price list there was no mention of 300ml bottles, only 330ml bottles. 

When I queried this, I got a 'so what, it's only a bit smaller' answer. The fridge behind the bar was fully stocked with these 300ml bottles all with the multipack label! 

A small quibble, I know, but I'll be voting with my feet on this one.


----------



## SOM42 (5 Sep 2007)

I would imagine they would have some issues here with the ODCA.  This is in effect false pricing which I think is a fairly serious offence.


----------



## z103 (5 Sep 2007)

Maybe you should have paid €4.37. If they queried it, simply retort 'so what, it's only a bit less'.


----------



## Dubliner16 (7 Sep 2007)

I was in this bar as well and the draft beer was dreadful, flat and tasted like coloured water. This was my second time in this bar and same outcome.  I like the inside of the bar but will never go back.


----------



## foxylady (7 Sep 2007)

They are probably not the only bar doing this. My oh works in tesco and said that recently when the budweiser was on offer it had to b elimited to one case per customer to stop the publicans stocking up on them and reselling them at a huge profit.


----------



## RainyDay (8 Sep 2007)

I'd imagine that the Budweiser distributors would be very interested to hear that they are selling multi-pack bottles.


----------



## choice eater (19 Mar 2009)

I found this place recently when I used the Luas line to Dundrum. I had a terrific meal early evening. The ribeye was brilliant and the portiions really substantial. When I went to search the net for this place these other comments were really old. How come? The place itself is only a couple of years old at this point. I found the food really good and the choice on the menu quite different from what I usually expect in pubs. The early bird special on this was great value and the place itself modern and friendly.  I'll be back and using the Luas was a great idea even though I could have parked in the underground carpark on luas park and ride.


----------



## McCrack (20 Mar 2009)

choice eater said:


> I found this place recently when I used the Luas line to Dundrum. I had a terrific meal early evening. The ribeye was brilliant and the portiions really substantial. When I went to search the net for this place these other comments were really old. How come? The place itself is only a couple of years old at this point. I found the food really good and the choice on the menu quite different from what I usually expect in pubs. The early bird special on this was great value and the place itself modern and friendly. I'll be back and using the Luas was a great idea even though I could have parked in the underground carpark on luas park and ride.


 
Yeh sure. I'm sorry but come on what's your connection to this place?

I've drank in this place a couple times and suffice to say I wont be going back in a hurry, its rival down the road with the upstairs nightclub is much better.


----------



## Staples (22 Apr 2009)

McCrack said:


> Yeh sure. I'm sorry but come on what's your connection to this place?


 
My thoughts exactly.  Sound a bit upbeat and OTT for the place in question.  The pub seems to serve as a convenience for those living in the complex but as a place of choice, it falls considerably short.


----------



## shesells (22 Apr 2009)

First post and their only post a month on - hmmmm...I smell something and it's not cooking!


----------



## LisamMc1 (14 Jun 2009)

I felt so strongly about the bad comments on the Rockfield Lounge that I joined this site just so I could put the record straight.
This family friendly bar is fantastic!!!  The food is great, plenty choice, the staff are all very friendly and make you feel welcome.
Yes they show the sport, GAA, Rugby, English Premiership and Scottish Premier League but hey, so do most bars.  They cater to the crowd that is in at the time but always ensure there is a TV showing your choice if it is not the same.
I moved to the area 1.5years ago and find this place to be a gem.  
When we get our summer they also have a lovely beer garden and will do table service for food and drink if you wish.
Loads of families use this as a venue for 21st, 30th, 40th etc. etc., Christenings, Communions and any other type of event.
Before you ask I am not related to anyone from this bar nor receiving money for this review.
Before you decide, visit this bar for yourself, you'll be glad you did!!!


----------



## mcaul (14 Jun 2009)

I'll add my thumbs up for rockfield bar - parents live nearby and have occasioned this bar a few times when I'm visiting. - They seem to like it and its walking distance.

Fairly standard new build bar, comfortable seating, decent menu and service that is on par with most foody bars.

Good guiness, reasonable choice of wines by 1/4 bottle.

Overall, nothing exceptional, but nothing untoward either.


----------



## meatmonger (14 Jun 2009)

Fairly simple example of a bar trying to cut costs (good thing to do) but getting it very wrong (false advertising / over charging) and losing cusomters/getting nad publicity as a result.  unfortunately its down to bad management, as these are fairly simple things to get right.  

BTW northern cash and carry wholesalers (musgraves etc) are flat out selling to publicans of ROI at the minute.  Only duty/vat being paid is to her majesty and not our muppets.


----------

